# Modifier Sequence



## lcole7465 (May 11, 2017)

We keep getting an edit that the "33" and "PT" modifiers are not correct anesthesia modifiers for colonoscopies billed to Medicare. The question that I'm trying to get an answer on is when coding the anesthesia what would the correct sequence. Would the 33/PT be placed before the AA, QK, QX or after??

We need to have this added to the rule so the claim can go out the door clean.

Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (May 11, 2017)

Medical direction modifiers always comes first. PT/33 are information modifiers and not pricing so they go after pricing modifiers.


----------



## tawanna33 (May 11, 2017)

*Modifier sequence*

Do you put the modifier Q6 before the modifier QW or put the QW first and then the Q6.

Thanks


----------



## lcole7465 (May 11, 2017)

*Modifiers*

Thank you Coding King...I was kind of thinking they would be second but wasn't 100% sure..


----------

